

Show HN: A website for exchanging McDonald's Monopoly stickers - YPetrov
http://monopolyexchange.com/

======
bdfh42
This idea is presumably based upon the notion that there is an even
distribution of the relevant monopoly "tokens" across a given market.

Think about that a little - in terms of the potential prize liability for
MacDs.

The normal way of controlling such (to all intents) lotteries is to have a few
"golden tickets" capable of winning the more interesting prizes that are only
dropped into the market in very small numbers - sufficient only to match the
pool of prizes.

My experience of such marketing schemes (now rather historic I will admit) is
that many prizes remain unclaimed - but giving them away was not the purpose
of the exercise anyway.

Still the exercise was a worthy one - and it should be fun watching everyone
looking for exactly the same missing tokens.

~~~
YPetrov
I agree with you! My guess was that there's probably a very small number of
stickers with very high demand, too. But really, we wanted to create something
that people could potentially be helpful to people while not feeling bad that
we are not revising :)

------
YPetrov
Hi everyone! A fellow classmate and I have exams approaching, so we thought
that the best way to procrastinate will be to build something. That's why we
hacked Monopoly Exchange quickly (in about 2 days) to allow people to exchange
stickers in the McDonald's Monopoly game and we are interested in your
opinion!

------
nicholas73
You might get a spike in traffic when the game is on, so consider making one
for the US version. But otherwise it will only be useful in the niche case
where someone with a rare winning token got in on the last days and couldn't
buy more to find the common matching tokens.

~~~
YPetrov
Yeah, we realize that. As for the US version - the template is applicable to
any country as long as the game rules stay unchained. Of course, we would need
to check that.

